# ACV in Melt and Pours?



## Shana (Jul 18, 2019)

I want to make a good vaginal soap and heard that Apple Cider Vinegar is good to use. Does anybody know how I can incorporate ACV into melt and pours?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2019)

Soap is alkaline, whether it's regular soap or a melt and pour type. You can't make soap acidic without destroying the soap itself. 

If your goal is to wash with an acidic cleanser, use vinegar diluted in water. Or you could make a cleanser with mild synthetic detergents. The pH could naturally be acidic if you choose the right detergents and it could also be lowered a bit further without problems.


----------

